# MAXIMA DIED ON PARKWAY



## SteveySketch (Apr 21, 2006)

THIS PAST SUNDAY I WAS GOING SOUTH-BOUND ON THE GSP WITH ALL OF A SUDDEN I WENT TO PRESS ON THE GAS AND REALIZED THE SPEEDAMATOR N RPM WERE GOING DOWN AND MY FOOT WAS PRESSED ALL THE WAY...I QUICLKEY PULLED TO THE SHOULDER WHERE MY CAR SHUT OFF N I HAD TO JAM THE E-BRAKE TO STOP...I THEN TRIED TO START IT AFTER I STPOED AND IT STALLED OUT...I DID THIS 2 MORE TIMES...THEN I CALLED NISSAN TO TOW THIS THING THEY CALL THERE FLAGSHIP...THEY TOWED IT TO NISSAN WORLD IN RED BANK NJ..THEY R VERY FRIENDLY BUT THEY SAY NOTHING IS WRONG WITH MY CAR AT ALL...I REFUSE TO TAKE MY CAR BACK UNTIL THEY FIGURE OUT MY PROBLEM...

BESIDES THAT IS THERE ANYONE WHOSE HAD STRUT PROBLEMS? I HAD 14,500K N WENT THROUGH 3 SETS OF FRONT STRUTS..THATS BULL ALSO...AND BESIDES THE FACT THAT MY CAR HAS A WERID HIGH REV ENGINE NOISE AT RADOM TIMES THIS CAR WAS NOT WORTH THE 37,000$$$ STICKER PRICE...


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

There was a recall for cam and crank sensors.
I would try a different dealer.


----------



## Widget (Jan 4, 2006)

Go to http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/problems/tsb/tsbsearch.cfm
and read up/report your poblem on the front struts. It appears to be
a known problem. Read the forum!

Bill


----------

